# Getting vintage gun refinished...



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a old small pistol. Its a Webley British Bulldog. Here is a picture of a similar gun,







anyways it is in rough shape and not in shooting condition so I want to get it refinished and get the walnut grips refinished as well and put it in a display case.(Since its roughly from the late 1800s early 1900s) I found a guy(http://www.salboarms.com/) that will do it for a resonable price and he does phenomenal work. My only question is what color should I get it refinished? He can't chrome it, he just uses GunKote paint. So I am kind of in a bind. He can use certain silver colors, but I want it to remain as original looking as possible. Does anyone have any ideas or know someone who does chroming? 
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i have doubts it was originally chomed.most likely nickel plated.you could check out heat treatimg/plating companies to see if anyone can do it for you if he can't.
google up "plating firearms" and you'll find plenty of places.some give price lists.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

We did some environmental work for this company way back. They did all kinds of items in bronze and other plating. They actually had some prized bull reproductive parts there to be bronzed. Don't know about firearms though.

Bron-Shoe Metal Refinishers
1313 Alum Creek Dr 
Columbus, OH 43209
6142520967


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i would not refinish it... loose a ton of value that way


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

refinishing will take away value as a collectors piece.but if you just want it as a pretty conversation piece,and don't care about appreciation,it won't much matter.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Its not really worth too much in its current condition anyways(roughly $400-500) so thats not what Im after. I want it to look nice and be a nice display piece of history.(I told my wife "Who knows who had this gun and what they did with it!!") Kind of makes it exciting having something this old.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

itsbrad said:


> Kind of makes it exciting having something this old.


That's the same thing Misfit's wife says about him.  


(http://www.salboarms.com/) Seems to do some good work & the price is very good too.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Just curious, what is the caliber? The "bulldog" name seems to fit.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

itsbrad said:


> Its not really worth too much in its current condition anyways(roughly $400-500) so thats not what Im after. I want it to look nice and be a nice display piece of history.(I told my wife "Who knows who had this gun and what they did with it!!") Kind of makes it exciting having something this old.


its your gun and you do with it as you want. Firearms are not like cars. When you have it redone it takes the history right out of it..


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

lastv8 said:


> its your gun and you do with it as you want. Firearms are not like cars. When you have it redone it takes the history right out of it..



I looked up the same site that he got the picture from & it seems like this is an 11mm gun.
http://www.rememuseum.org.uk/arms/pistols/armpr.htm


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

A friend of mine had a pistol chromed here and is very happy with it.
http://www.trippresearch.com/chrome/chrome.htm like I said, its your gun.


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah its an 11 mm version. I read somewhere they made both 11 and 9 mm versions.


----------

